# Injured goat -Help-



## Maureen (Jul 6, 2012)

Of course with my luck I am not even four months into owning a goat and something major goes wrong.

I came out this morning to feed and milk, finished up the horses and called Maureen in to milk first. She didn't come -odd- so I just grabbed the next one in line. Finished milking Laurana and then snagged Maureen who'd made it in. She was slow moving, limping and holding her belly really tight.

I'm not sure what happened to her. I've seen her climbing on the fence to reach over and grab the horses hay. I wonder if she slipped and landed ribs first on the rail then caught a leg on the way down. No matter how she did it... she is hurt. I am assuming something is fractured. 

My vet cannot make it out until tomorrow but if something is fractured there isn't anything he can do any how. I didn't think goats would "break" so easily, so what are you opinions? She has a lump near her first few ribs. I've attached a picture circling the area (Hard to see online, easy to see in person) and the same photo without the circle. Not sure what it is but she noses it a lot, holds her belly tight because it hurts and it is very hard. A fist sized hard lump? Ideas?! The the hind leg on the same side, she will bear some weight but limps or hops all together when she moves. Nothing is swollen and I cannot tell what on that leg is hurting her. She is laying down a lot of course but gets up to eat/drink etc... I've given her some probiodics assuming that couldn't hurt in times of stress.

What are your thoughts on the lump? How do goats heal from fractures or is this a "put her down" situation? What can I give her for the pain? I have no goat pain relief on hand - again, my luck, its the only thing I HAVENT bought "just in case" and I have no idea what to get/what can be used in the mean time? Poor goatie....


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It looks like she has badly bruised and maybe even cracked/broken ribs. Could she have gotten kicked by a horse? Ribs hurt when they are injured, they make everything hurt. The nerve to the hind leg may also be injured.
Is there anyway your vet would give you some Banamine for until he can get out there? She would really like some relief I'd bet.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Anything breaks when "hit" the right way, and sadly goats aren't an exception ... although they are very hardy creatures.

I agree in getting some banamine if possible. If her ribs really are broken you may be able to help her, but hopefully they are just bruised. I'm sorry this happened to you ... don't blame yourself. This is something all animal owners face.


----------



## Maureen (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks. 

Ugh. Unfortunately with an injured horse leg, two horses put down, the orphaned baby, impaction colic and several other things this year I'm just at the "why not!" point. 

Ok so banamine I have! Just dose her like I would the horses? 150 pound dose or does it have to be higher or lower - (I know certain species you dose differently, like "3 times their weight") I have banamine paste and injectable - make any difference?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The dose I use is 1cc. per 100 lbs. once a day. Injectable, I've never used the paste.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Use the injectible. Meds go through the rumen differently than a single stomach animal. As another posted, it is 1cc per 100 lbs. Can be given SQ or IM.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Poor girl.


----------



## Maureen (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks so much.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Let us know what happens, please?


----------



## Kinsey999 (May 8, 2013)

I have a very young goat with the exact same problem. How long did it take did it take the rib to heal, and did it eventually heal 100%? Any other suggestions to heal quickly besides Banamine?


----------



## dezak91 (Feb 22, 2013)

If you can, give the banamine IV for quicker relief. Is the back leg injured as well? In one picture she is holding it up but the other 2 pictures it is down.


----------



## dezak91 (Feb 22, 2013)

Also, give the Banamine 1cc per 100 lbs and only for 3 days unfortunately.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

any news?


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

This is a super old post but man I'd really like to hear if she got better for ya.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

didnt even notice the date lol..but yah...i would like to know how it turned out too


----------



## Maureen (Jul 6, 2012)

This is very old  The vet wasn't real sure what was going on and more or less said watch and see. He was most worried with the lump on her side. We gave her banamine the first couple of days and she did slowly get better over about six weeks. I'm sure she fractured something but she did get better, not sure how she hurt herself in the first place.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks for the update, glad she is OK, man, that was a nasty injury, good work in getting her well.


----------

